# Autopano does Escher



## Vautrin (Dec 8, 2008)

I took some pictures of a famous building in NYC, that is curved.  Autopano got a little confused, and the results look like something by Escher:







(Full res version available here)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2008)

That's funny.
I think I know that building. I might have come past that one once... but it looked not quite as curLY as it does now, just curVED.


----------



## keybq (Dec 9, 2008)

im really really confused but nice


----------

